# F/S 1980's Loads of Citadel Miniatures & More P1



## Atheling (Aug 2, 2011)

Hi,

As part of my general clearout I discovered a a number of Citadel Dungeons and Dragons (plus others) miniatures I had tucked away.

All the prices will be above the images.

Buyer pays postage. 

I'm living the the UK- if you're from another country please let me know as i will have to get the package weighed and this will save time.

If you're interested please PM me or contact me at the e-mail address below:

[email protected]

*Bretonnian Men at Arms (2)- £5.*









*Chaos Sorcerer's Familiar £3- Reserved!*









*Chaos Sorcerer- £3.*









*Dwarf Freebie with White Dwarf (I think it came with a Metal Mechanical Machine Man- £4.- Reserved!*









*Bilbo and Merry- £7*









*Cyclops Pre-Slotta- £3*









*Elric of Melnibone converted as a Dark Elf/High elf Army Standard Bearer- £3- Reserved!*









*Elric the White Wolf/Rackir thr Red Archer/Jerry Corelius- £9.*









*Fighters 1- £4*









*Bretonnian/Fighters 2- £15*









*Goblin Archer£1.50*









*Harpy- £2- Reserved!*









*High Elf Shadow Warrior converted as a Wood Elf/High elf standard Bearer- £3*









*Mage/Magic User- £2 (Grenadier?)*









*Marauder Miniatures Dark Elf Repeating Crossbowmen- £24- For Sale Again!*









*Marauder Miniatures Chaos Beastmen- £12*









*Minataurs 1 (one Citadel & one Marauder [I think})- £12*









*Minataurs- £12*









*Priest- £2- Sold!*









*Skeleton Archer- (Ral Partha?)- £2*









*Thief/Rogue/Villager 1- £3*









*Thief/Rogue/Villager 2- £3*









*Skarlocks Wood Elf Archer (1)- £2- Reserved!*









*Wood Elf/High Elf Mounted on elven Steed (no plastic lance)- £4- Reserved!*
http://i110.photobucket.com/albums/n85/Atheling_2006/WoodElfHighElfCavalryonElvenSteed.jpg

*Wood Elf Wardancers- £12- Sold!*









*Be'lakor Deamon Prince- £10- Reserved!*









Thanks very much for taking the time to have a look through,

Darrell.


----------



## Atheling (Aug 2, 2011)

Many items have been *Sold!* and *Reserved!*

If you fancy anything I would get in quick to avoid disappointment.

*Also;* *I'm going away for the weekend until Tuesday so please don't panic if you don't hear from me over the weekend *(taking advantage of the bank holiday to go and visit my niece for her first birthday)

Darrell.


----------



## Atheling (Aug 2, 2011)

For Clarity:

I have removed the pics of everything that has been *Sold*.

The pics of miniatures marked *"Reserved!"* have been kept as sometimes sales fall through and they become available fo *For Sale Again*, they are marked above the picture as just that.

Thanks for reading,

Darrell.


----------

